# Board security for new users?



## Groodles (Apr 20, 2011)

Has board security changed?

I registered here maybe 3 weeks ago. Validated email etc and have been using the board fine. (have been able to send/recieve private messages, etc)

Then (two days ago I think) I'm now seeing that my posts dont get posted when I do them, and instead, I get an email to say that a moderator has approved them for publication some time later.

Also I no longer have the abillity to send PMs.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Yes new security for new members


----------



## DaveMat (Feb 21, 2011)

It's more than a little annoying, when you're not a new member, but just one that doesn't post very often.


----------

